# Possible fish drawings....



## FireKidomaru

I have started drawing fish and I haven't really tried betta fish but I think I can try something..I'm not sure if I want to post pics of them tho cause I'm a little nervous of being criticized...could someone give me an opinion of whether or not I should or not...I'm gonna draw my first one tonight and possibly post pictures tomorrow thanks a ton guys


----------



## Findlay

One persons scribble is another persons Picasso! 

I say - draw, draw, draw, post, post, post! 

Ignore the negative, do what makes you happy :-D


----------



## FireKidomaru

Alright...I'm just not sure Lolz i enjoy criticisism that helps me grow...but I have seen some negative stuff around here


----------



## bettaloverforever16

*Chants with Findlay* Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw!!!!!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Draw and post  I'd love to see them


----------



## dramaqueen

FireKidomaru said:


> Alright...I'm just not sure Lolz i enjoy criticisism that helps me grow...but I have seen some negative stuff around here


Just a reminder to everyone. Telling someone that their artwork sucks is not a legitimate constructive criticism.


----------



## Eris Harmonia

If you post 'em, I can promise legitimately constructive criticism coupled with compliments on the good points and suggestions on improving.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

With Eris-san on that. Post 'em and I'll be happy to enjoy them. I'm an artist too so yeah. ^^ Please post them if you do decide to draw them.

I find it fun to draw betta's. It feels surreal especially when it's quiet and your watching the tank as your subject flits about.


----------



## betta lover1507

i luv art work, we shouldn't say that peoples art work sucks at least they tried. am not a good drawer either. take a look:








am trying to work on it.
i love everyone's art work it dosen't need to be perfect though.


----------



## Abby

drawn and post 

i tried this last night but it was a MAJOR fail (half asleep on tablet and pen didnt work too well)

http://www.dragoart.com/tuts/1819/1/1/how-to-draw-a-betta-fish.htm

*How to Draw a Betta*

Location » Drawing Tutorials » Animals » Fish » How to Draw a Betta 




*STEP 1.*

Okay as you can imagine this is going to be simple. All you have to do is draw a oblong oval circle with a small circle for the eye. You will then add a dash like line for the tail.

*STEP 2.*

Since the male betta is a very pretty fish, you will emphasize this in your drawing. Draw the outline of his top dorsal fin and then the anal fin which is directly under the belly of the betta. You will also draw out the long skinny pelvic fin which is under the eye but pushed back a bit, and then draw out the caudal peduncle which is the tail part before the caudal fin or back fin tail. Flare out every fin you draw too so that your betta looks marvelous.

*STEP 3.*

This is your last drawing step and what you will do now is add the fin definition lines to detail your Betta's fins. Next draw the pectoral fin which is located near the gill cover and then draw out the shape of the gill, lower jaw, upper jaw and then detail the mouth. Color in a pupil and then detail around the eye. Shape out the body of the fish by narrowing the ends. Erase the guidelines that you drew in step one.

*STEP 4.*

Colour!


----------



## FireKidomaru

ugh it says i cant post them...meh i will keep trying


----------



## betta lover1507

just ask us if you want to draw a betta ^_^


----------



## CoverMeInClay

FireKidomaru said:


> ugh it says i cant post them...meh i will keep trying


 
The image size might be too large, you can always adjust for that.


----------

